# surf fishing at sandbridge????



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Is there anywhere in sandbridge we can surffish day/night that's allowed thats has close parking wiithout having to walk a country mile?


----------



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

During the day it's pretty crowded so I avoid going their then, but at night there is tons of parking by the pier on the street you could park.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Great thanks alot.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Go to back bay. If you keep driving past where the parking lot and little island pier area is you'll come to a turn around and a little ranger shack. Pay the $5 and fish the beach down there. Don't have to worry about any swimmers or surfers or anything. Only allowed to fish and walk the beach down there. It's a much better place to fish than the beach around the pier I think. It is a bit of a walk to the beach from the parking area but it's worth it


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

afout07 said:


> Go to back bay. If you keep driving past where the parking lot and little island pier area is you'll come to a turn around and a little ranger shack. Pay the $5 and fish the beach down there. Don't have to worry about any swimmers or surfers or anything. Only allowed to fish and walk the beach down there. It's a much better place to fish than the beach around the pier I think. It is a bit of a walk to the beach from the parking area but it's worth it


Yea I think I've fished there once a long time ago,it was fairly rough when I went..if I'm correct you can only fish back bay during the day? I'm looking for a night time/day time spot, from what I hear sandbridge is about the best around in the area.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I haven't fished there this yr but you can street park off tuna drive .if you can't find any street parkin along the beach .it's two blocks off the beach but less than a ten -7min walk with gear. The houses on the beach where tuna dr is those couple house hasn't been rented or occupied in the past decade or more. Used to surf / fish that spot when I was in high school. Had some friends that lived on tuna . there Beach access and normaly no one swim/fishin that part of the beach but some locals... Good luck


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

IPNURWATER said:


> I haven't fished there this yr but you can street park off tuna drive .if you can't find any street parkin along the beach .it's two blocks off the beach but less than a ten -7min walk with gear. The houses on the beach where tuna dr is those couple house hasn't been rented or occupied in the past decade or more. Used to surf / fish that spot when I was in high school. Had some friends that lived on tuna . there Beach access and normaly no one swim/fishin that part of the beach but some locals... Good luck


Awesome thanks for the info.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

You can only enter back bay during the day but I think you can stay as late as you want after you get there. The past couple times I've went there I had good luck with croakers and whiting. Didn't try for anything bigger when I was down there though. I think it's almost the same as sandbridge but less people to deal with during the day


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Back Bay is closed at sunset


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Neil is correct. 
However, if you pay 16$ to camp at False Cape, just past BB, you can fish all night, all the way down to the NC border. Have to haul all your stuff in and out by foot or bicycle, it's about 3 .5 miles down the beach, 4 ish via the inner trails. Takes some organising, but is doable.


----------

